
“Reasonable excuses” for leaving home during lockdown [UK] - samizdis
https://www.northmymms.uk/2020/04/reasonable-excuses-for-leaving-home-during-coronavirus-lockdown.html
======
samizdis
This is a lovely little attempt, by a hyper-local news site, to explain UK
lockdown to people. It links to the full police document, from which it has
extracted its examples of "reasonable" excuses to leave the house.

Edited to add: Just noticed that the maintainer of the site also has another,
called Hertfordshire Walker [1]. This has 97 walks with pictures, maps and
text directions. All on public footpaths. Quite the labour of love.

[1]
[https://www.hertfordshirewalker.org/](https://www.hertfordshirewalker.org/)

